# Help needed to establish contact in NYFD, to arrange exchange visit for UK paramedics



## pa22961 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am a UK paramedic working in Staffordshire and would like to establish links with NYFD paramedics/EMTs with a view to arranging an exchange visit.


----------



## zmedic (Jun 14, 2010)

First off it's FDNY. Second I'd call (718) 999-2770. It's the main number for their EMS. Ask to speak to the medical directors and they can probably direct you to the right person.


----------

